# Best Face moisturiser



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Just wondering what have you found to be the best face cream for dry skin. something that is absorbed well and helps hydrate the skin? not tried ultrabase, dear john, vas... was recommended clarins buy boy its expensive.

any opinions? having problems with dry skin around nasel area which is agravated with showers? anyone else get this or is it just me.. lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I get this too and l believe its stress related. Unfortunatly l have tried all sorts and it just comes and goes as it likes.


----------



## BobbyNoMuscles (Mar 30, 2010)

I have **** skin!

I use 'simple' brand mens moisturiser does the job.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

get a good facial.. well good for the skin so i believe


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

simple makes me itch. your right when i am stressed it flares up ready and flaked, looks fuk d! anyone treid dermaaprasion? (sp) facial  i know what kind of facial might help, have to be nice to the miss. LOL


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

loreal for men, works a treat and not too greasy when applied in moderation.

expensive though

don't use an exfoliator or anything abrasive, that'll make it flake more.

i have exactly the same problem mate


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks bro is it this one?

L'OREAL

Men Expert Hydra Power Skin Energizing Gel Cleanser 150ml/5oz


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

^^ That's the stuff mate, it's brilliant!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol one thing i've never had is dry skin, if anything my skin would go oily and it fkn sucks because thats what gives spots etc... suppose at least I know I'll stay young looking when older lol.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

hobbio, thanks bro. will get some asap


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

cool, but make sure you get the moisturiser as well as the cleanser.

cleanse, then moisturise and your gtg.

how gay do I sound? it's probably best to imagine the above said in a Gok Wan voice... :lol:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

oh, i use aqueous cream on my hands and what not but i just dont like it on my face.

you can also use it instead of soap when washing hands etc.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Maasai said:


> Thread bout this not that long ago mate. I use stuff called Aqeous cream.
> 
> Its unperfumed and non greasy and its unbelievably cheap, a huge tub is about 4 quid or something. You can get it in boots at the pharmacy bit .. or in tesco extra in the toiletries bit.


I got it from home bargains mate about a quid.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i work outside and get dry skin all year round, astral is good ****.


----------



## jw1202 (Sep 25, 2010)

Tried cocoa butter?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

not on my face bro, cant stand the smell. lol


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Mary Kay, Timewise moisturiser. It's a few quid more than stuff you can get in the supermarket but this stuff seriously improved my skin. It was introduced to me by one of my female friends that sells the stuff. You can get it on ebay for about £6, it costs about £15 from suppliers.

It lasts for a while too because you don't need to use much, so it works out as cheap as all the stuff you see advertised


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

nivea moisturiser is very good imo


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

I tried a facial once. Didn't like the salty taste....

:whistling:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

japs eye jism works wonders


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

vit e oil from H&B is really nice for the skin - and it's edible too - highly recommend it in addition to normal supps


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

parmers cocoa butter is the best you can get for dry skin , ive tryed loads of cream clinique and loads of other but i swear and will stand by it parmers cocoa butter is the best for me


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

nice one, ill add that to the list. Trying the Loreal stuf now and its working well


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

I have this problem where my hands get so dry that they crack and bleed (nice). I spoke to the doc about it, and he suggested Cetraben. I've been using for about a year now and it works for me. I think it costs about £8 for a big tub. I get it from Tesco Pharmacy (no prescription needed). Worth a shot if the other suggestions don't work.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bulldog is good stuff

http://gb.meetthebulldog.com/

Tesco tend to sell it and often do 1/2 price on the entire range


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

E45, none of this fancy designer stuff. E45 will fix it, I've never known anyone to complain this stuff doesn't do the job even on very stubborn dry areas.


----------



## kitten30 (Sep 25, 2008)

Dermalogica do a fantastic daily moisturiser for men in their 'Shave' range. It has a built in spf too. If that's a bit too expensive.. Johnsons baby do a cream for face and body (in a white tube) in Tesco which is 99p and works wonders on my guys face..


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

Coco butter? dont like the smell!

The couple of girls ive dated while using it have gone wild for it!

i really like it altho i dont suffer with dry skin just like to moisterise.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I personally use palmers cocoa butter as I like the smell,

BUt I remember reading an artical and there was a huge test and vaseline intensive care came out on top, used it before its veyr good and not greasy. Plus a decent price http://www.superdrug.com/moisturiser/vaseline-intensive-care-dry-skin-lotion-400ml/invt/312770/?source=179_4


----------

